# Xeon X5675 OC to 4.2 settings?



## KoperaN (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello this is my first time OCing a CPU, did some research and got it to 4.2Ghz... seems stable did run PRIME95 and played games for couple of hrs and no BSOD. Temps are pretty good around 40c Idle and low 70s at 100%.
  I was just wondering if everything looks okay? or should i try some other values? Any suggestions on getting it higher would be great

Thank You!!!


specs
CPU: Xeon X5675
COOLER: Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120 (push–pull configuration)
MB: ASUS P6T SE 
RAM: Kingston HyperX FURY 16GB Kit (2x8GB) 1866MHz DDR3 CL10
PSU: CORSAIR CX650M

Here are my BIOs settings


----------



## RichKnecht (Dec 8, 2017)

Looks good.I am at a stable 4.6 GHZ (23x200) at 1.40625V. My temps are ~32 at idle and low 70s under 100% load. I have my memory set to 1603 and DRAM voltage at 1.64. My cooler is a Corsair H100i V2, but I am looking to do a custom loop to try and drop temps a little ( want 65 degrees at 100%). Do you know your CPU-Z or Cinebench scores?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2017)

More volts


----------



## RichKnecht (Dec 8, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK,  I like the fact that your voltage is quite a bit lower than mine as it makes for a cooler chip. I am at 1053 with Cinebench, so we are pretty close. I haven't tried the lower multiplier with higher BCLK settings but maybe I should.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 8, 2017)

KoperaN said:


> Hello this is my first time OCing a CPU, did some research and got it to 4.2Ghz... seems stable did run PRIME95 and played games for couple of hrs and no BSOD. Temps are pretty good around 40c Idle and low 70s at 100%.
> I was just wondering if everything looks okay? or should i try some other values? Any suggestions on getting it higher would be great
> 
> Thank You!!!
> ...



You can go more on UCLK freq. and gain few more % in performance...also I don´t think there is a need for OC CPU PLL on 1,88....keep it  lowest as you can....in your case on that mobo that is 1,80....GL


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2017)

RichKnecht said:


> CAPSLOCKSTUCK,  I like the fact that your voltage is quite a bit lower than mine as it makes for a cooler chip. I am at 1053 with Cinebench, so we are pretty close. I haven't tried the lower multiplier with higher BCLK settings but maybe I should.




can you complete this please
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## RichKnecht (Dec 8, 2017)

Done.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> More volts



What is considered a safe temp for the X56xx CPUs?  I'm on air and both of my X5670's hit 80c+ in prime, I'm around the 1.3v realm as well.  I've never been able to go past 4.1 Ghz on either


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 8, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> What is considered a safe temp for the X56xx CPUs?  I'm on air and both of my X5670's hit 80c+ in prime, I'm around the 1.3v realm as well.  I've never been able to go past 4.1 Ghz on either


No worries thats OK temp for air IF it´s only when your CPU is under the extreme load like prime 95 or intel burn test.....You should be worried if you start hitting those temps in gaming or editing otherwise it´s fine......


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> No worries thats OK temp for air IF it´s only when your CPU is under the extreme load like prime 95 or intel burn test.....You should be worried if you start hitting those temps in gaming or editing otherwise it´s fine......



We have the almost same ASUS MB   ... mines the P6X58D-E. My second is an EVGA that seems like a hot-mess but is quite solid, had to move a 1.5mm surface mount capacitor to have it recognize the X5670.  Moving the capacitor was a nerve wracking ordeal

What are you sitting at with your E5645 and Hyper cooler?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 8, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> We have the almost same ASUS MB   ... mines the P6X58D-E. My second is an EVGA that seems like a hot-mess but is quite solid, had to move a 1.5mm surface mount capacitor to have it recognize the X5670.  Moving the capacitor was a nerve wracking ordeal
> 
> What are you sitting at with your E5645 and Hyper cooler?






I prefer to keep him at 4Ghz and lower Voltage (1,232V).....I could push him up to 4,2 but then I need to rise the V and cooling becomes a problem need to keep my case open and Its just ain´t worth it....and yeah so far this mobo perform excellent didn´t have any issue what so ever and I love it....


----------



## Gasaraki (Dec 8, 2017)

I have the same settings. Good job.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2017)

My mate has E5640 at 3.9ghz with R9 380 on an ASUS P6T deluxe


when i had it with ASUS ROG ii extreme i did this with it


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 8, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> View attachment 94590
> 
> I prefer to keep him at 4Ghz and lower Voltage (1,232V).....I could push him up to 4,2 but then I need to rise the V and cooling becomes a problem need to keep my case open and Its just ain´t worth it....and yeah so far this mobo perform excellent didn´t have any issue what so ever and I love it....



Dont worry so much about voltage. Its safe up to 1.35 volts. But if your cooling cant keep up, i can understand. How hot does it get on cores?

I dont have a xeon, but i have litterly torture the living crap out of a I7 920 and my current I7 980X. Nonen of them has suffered any damage. I7 920 @ 4.4 i ran up to 1.45 volt over 4 years (had it for 8 years, but first 4 years at stock) while I7 980X has been beaten and torture with up to 1.55 volts and 4.77 GHz for the past year, throw for daily use i run it at 4.25 GHz at 1.35 volts. None of the CPU´s have so far shown any damage like degration or instability. X58 CPU´s can take more beating than you think. Thats my exsperience so far. X58 and CPU's are hard to kill, not impossible but hard indeed. I7 980X is just the same as a 6 core xeon.

And i can also see we have the same motherboard even. So can confirm as well that this board can give and take som punishment it self also.

And even if my I7 980X dies from this abuse, i will just replace it with a dead cheap xeon. By the way all of this is done on aircooling. Throw cooler i use to I7 980X is a big lump of aluminium (noctua NH-D14).

I7 920









I7 980X


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Run occt and ryzen blender.


----------



## RichKnecht (Dec 8, 2017)

1.5+V...what are you cooling that with?


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2017)

RichKnecht said:


> 1.5+V...what are you cooling that with?



No shit, I wanna know too!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2017)

RichKnecht said:


> 1.5+V...what are you cooling that with?



1.67V
I used Baby oil


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 8, 2017)

RichKnecht said:


> 1.5+V...what are you cooling that with?



Air cooling: Noctua NH-D14 with 3 silver stone FM121 120 MM fans + thermal grizzly kryonaut cooling paste. no surface grinding or delid on the cpu. I7 980X is soldered from factory.
Core temp does get a bit toasty off cause at 4.77 and 1.55 volts. Temp above 90 C happens offcause but it dosent throttle at all as you guys also can se on the scores. But at these voltage and clocks its only for short burst of benchmark.
Shut i run at these clock/voltage over longer time water cooling would be needed.

But i do have testet temperature at stock, 4.25 GHz at 1.35 volts and 4.62 GHz at 1.46 volts.

First stock CPU. Please note under max temp these temp where with no fans on cpu cooler so passive cooled and the 41 C to 46 C is with fans mounted again at max speed.






4.25 GHz with all 3 fans at max speed. Well below critical temperature.






4.62 GHz here it begins to be a bit toasty but not dangerous for shot time runs and again with max fan speed.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 8, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> 1.67V
> I used Baby oil
> 
> View attachment 94592



Baby oil lol. No dry ice or LN2 . But impressive clocks none the less, is it bench stable at those clocks and is not stable with hyper threading on?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Baby oil lol. No dry ice or LN2 . But impressive clocks none the less, is it bench stable at those clocks and is not stable with hyper threading on?



Waterchilled

I didn't try that clock speed with hyper threading on.

Here was stable but i had to keep the Waterchiller's temps at 9c.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Air cooling: Noctua NH-D14 with 3 silver stone FM121 120 MM fans + thermal grizzly kryonaut cooling paste. no surface grinding or delid on the cpu. I7 980X is soldered from factory.
> Core temp does get a bit toasty off cause at 4.77 and 1.55 volts. Temp above 90 C happens offcause but it dosent throttle at all as you guys also can se on the scores. But at these voltage and clocks its only for short burst of benchmark.
> Shut i run at these clock/voltage over longer time water cooling would be needed.
> 
> ...



Awesomeness... I need a better cooler I think.  Both of my rigs (ASUS and EVGA) break down in Prime at about 4.2 Ghz.  I need to play more with VCore I guess.

I hope to hear an answer about the baby oil too


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I hope to hear an answer about the baby oil too



My Baby Oil


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> My Baby Oil
> 
> View attachment 94595 View attachment 94596
> View attachment 94597



That's about as serious as it gets for 24/7 stabililty and high OC's...  what temp does the fluid get to?  I assume you're using propylene glycol and not baby oil (?)


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 8, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Waterchilled
> 
> I didn't try that clock speed with hyper threading on.
> 
> ...



Ah waterchilled. Good.

But how cut you, i mean how dare you beat my CINEBENCH R15 score. You just ruined my mood . Now i have to go out and get a phase cooler so i can beat you . Just kidding off cause, i am more than happy with 1100 on air cooling.

A shame you dit not test at 5.2 GHz with hyper threading on . Would have loved to see a cinebench score with that.



Sasqui said:


> Awesomeness... I need a better cooler I think.  Both of my rigs (ASUS and EVGA) break down in Prime at about 4.2 Ghz.  I need to play more with VCore I guess.
> 
> I hope to hear an answer about the baby oil too



X58 CPU's needs a beffy cooler if you want to take them in to the fun area above 4 GHz+. What cooler do you have on it now?

And how much voltage do you give the cpu at 4.2 Ghz?

But yeah i am very satisfied with the temp i get from this air cooler. But i have done every thing i can to get to those temp. good Air flow i case is also important and a good cooling paste can also save you some degrees lower. I have also chosen to sacrifice low noise for better cooling by getting fans with higher RPM and air flow, but so far i have lived with the fans since i got them some 8 years a go and also memory i had to go on a different way by getting low profile ram with lower speed, because the cpu cooler is covering the first ram slots and high profile memory like Corsair dominator GT cut not fit under cpu cooler.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> That's about as serious as it gets for 24/7 stabililty and high OC's...  what temp does the fluid get to?  I assume you're using propylene glycol and not baby oil (?)



The Waterchiller can cool the water up to -2c 

This is what i always use:


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> What cooler do you have on it now?
> 
> And how much voltage do you give the cpu at 4.2 Ghz?



Scythe Ashura on the ASUS and and MSI Core Frozr L on the EVGA... 1.3v (I think)


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 8, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Scythe Ashura on the ASUS and and MSI Core Frozr L on the EVGA... 1.3v (I think)



I see. The MSI cooler is rated to handle up to 200 watt. And cant find ratings for Scythe Ashura. But your xeons is 95 TDP rated stock, but X58 CPU´s when oc pretty fast goes up in watt usage. Take my CPU running 3.33 GHz base while yours runs at 2.93 GHz. That only nearly 400 MHz higher clock al ready rate my CPU as a 130 watt TDP cpu and that is with out increase voltage since these CPU are rated simular at that part and then you increase bofh clock and voltage TDP also increase even faster. My point is that you are pretty fast up an hit the 200 watt mark at 4.2 Ghz. So yeah your CPU coolers is not quit up to the task i think. For 4.2 you properly need around 1.35 voltage just as mine do. Maybe less or maybe even more, no cpu oc as any other cpu. Its called silicon lottery if you are not aware of that. This mean some are lucky to get a very good oc capable cpu with low voltage need and other get a cpu that needs pretty high voltage for the same clocks.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 9, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Its called silicon lottery if you are not aware of that.



Well aware of that, been overclocking for decades and have hit the lottery a few times, even more recently (3570k @4.7 H2O and 4790k@4.7 on air - both 24/7 rock solid)   Both of the X5670's hit the same wall... maybe I'm not pressing hard enough, or they are just meh overclockers, or I should add some more fans.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> The Waterchiller can cool the water up to -2c
> 
> This is what i always use:
> 
> View attachment 94598


Have you considered using mineral oil? A friend of mine is running his system in such a manner and he's getting good results.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 9, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Dont worry so much about voltage. Its safe up to 1.35 volts. But if your cooling cant keep up, i can understand. How hot does it get on cores?
> 
> I dont have a xeon, but i have litterly torture the living crap out of a I7 920 and my current I7 980X. Nonen of them has suffered any damage. I7 920 @ 4.4 i ran up to 1.45 volt over 4 years (had it for 8 years, but first 4 years at stock) while I7 980X has been beaten and torture with up to 1.55 volts and 4.77 GHz for the past year, throw for daily use i run it at 4.25 GHz at 1.35 volts. None of the CPU´s have so far shown any damage like degration or instability. X58 CPU´s can take more beating than you think. Thats my exsperience so far. X58 and CPU's are hard to kill, not impossible but hard indeed. I7 980X is just the same as a 6 core xeon.
> 
> ...



I am well aware of those things however don´t forget that my CPU(E5645)has lower multiplier(19) so that I need to OC then through BCLK which then rise my bus&QPI link speed that´s ain´t necessary that bad but it will impact temps....also I prefer lower V and power saving as I have 500W PSU that need to handle this and my OC GTX 970......
BTW .....Great Results


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you considered using mineral oil? A friend of mine is running his system in such a manner and he's getting good results.



I would never do that, i am not into such kind of things.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 10, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I am well aware of those things however don´t forget that my CPU(E5645)has lower multiplier(19) so that I need to OC then through BCLK which then rise my bus&QPI link speed that´s ain´t necessary that bad but it will impact temps....also I prefer lower V and power saving as I have 500W PSU that need to handle this and my OC GTX 970......
> BTW .....Great Results



Yeah there can be a thing about higher BLCK vs. higher multiplier. Al throw i dont use the unlocket multiplier on my CPU, i have locket turbo mode so the CPU cant go beyond multiplier 25. BLCK oc is better than clean multiplier OC. At least with my CPU it is. 500 watt PSU is not much to feed your system so can understand why you wont oc cpu to much then.

And thanks about results. I dont complain about it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 10, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah there can be a thing about higher BLCK vs. higher multiplier. Al throw i dont use the unlocket multiplier on my CPU, i have locket turbo mode so the CPU cant go beyond multiplier 25. BLCK oc is better than clean multiplier OC. At least with my CPU it is. 500 watt PSU is not much to feed your system so can understand why you wont oc cpu to much then.
> 
> And thanks about results. I dont complain about it.


I am curious is that also your speed for every day use or that is just for the "show" and benchmarking?


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 10, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I am curious is that also your speed for every day use or that is just for the "show" and benchmarking?



The 4.7 ghz+ is just for show. Need better cooling for that. For daily its 4.25 ghz at 1.35 volts mostly. Bedst mixture between noise, heat and performance. But i do have more head room for more as you can se with temperature. But i do also use higher clocks then nessesary like converting a large video.


----------



## RichKnecht (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like the best I can get for a 24/7 stable OC on my x5675 is 4.6 (23x200) @ 1.40V. Not too bad I guess.


----------



## Fidus Achates (Feb 2, 2018)

RichKnecht said:


> Looks like the best I can get for a 24/7 stable OC on my x5675 is 4.6 (23x200) @ 1.40V. Not too bad I guess.



Now, I had to register as I stumbled upon this thread by chance and some of the posts here, while I believe made with the best intentions, either moved away from the subject or/and (more importantly) suggested things that are not only degrading performance and normal operations of the chip, but can easily kill it in a very short time.

First of all, the Xeon X5675 is *NOT *a X58 *130W Bloomfield*, which features a *45nm* architecture, but a *95W 32nm Westmere EP* chip, although still adopting (and therefore being so popular recently for) the X58 socket. A simple Intel ARC check points that out, as well as the answers to most other questions asked here - VIDrange (0.750V-1.350V), Tcase (81.3°C), etc. Tjmax is not mentioned, but I own the chip and HWiNFO shows 96°C as the maximum allowed core temperature and I tend to trust that from experience.

First of all, I know most people overclock the chip in the 1.35 - 1.40+ range and that's fine until you realize the limitations of  most boards those X5675s are run on. They adopt the very first generation of Load-line calibration (LLC) to tackle vDroop raising BIOS voltages too much to boot the machine overclocked (No LLC = vDroop ON = High Idle Voltage and Low(er) Workload Voltage). Most X58 also only had the feature of LLC either being on or off, or maybe auto in some cases which is just Auto ON on my board. The problem with LLC ON on those boards is that under an oscilloscope those often show voltage oscillations up to 0.08V that happen in nano/microseconds and you can add that to a starting voltage of 1.40+ and start feeling a bit uncomfortable.

*Also, very important! :*
You should *never *run UCLK at more than 2xDRAM frequency with a 32nm Westmere chip. Your integrated memory controller (IMC) will most certainly degrade quite quickly and die.  Westmere, unlike Bloomfield allows and actually encourages UCLK at 1.5x-2x DRAM Freq to avoid IMC degradation. Most people run 1.75-1.875x without any performance drop, and you can generally run it at 2x up to 3400-3600MHz max UCLK *but *be conservative with QPI/Vtt voltage and *never *exceed 1.35V QPI at UCLK frequencies that high. Also, you'll find more luck with odd multipliers (as is the norm in the whole X58 lineup - retail or server) as they require sometimes significantly less voltage for stability than their even counterparts.

Generally, it's a great chip! I've personally disabled HT for the latency issues it creates as I feel 6 cores do just fine with my current workload. I was running it about 3 months it at 23x200 at 1.35 Vcore and 1.30 QPI, 1600MHz DRAM (6x4GB 8-7-7-21), LLC ON, EIST ON, C1E ON, C-STATES ON, TURBO OFF (to avoid the single core 25x boost voltage requirements with C-States ON) and was generally around 28°C idle and about 68°C with IntelBurnTest, cooled by Corsair H100i v2 with couple Noctua fans added for Push-Pull (not that it matters). In the past few months I've downclocked and downvolted for the reasons mentioned in the upper part of my post and have enjoyed pretty much the same tangible experience when it comes to performance. I'm down to 1.30 Vcore, 1.30 QPI and 21x200 for 4.2 GHz, HT still off and everything else as above. Idle is pretty much the same (keep C-states on if you need idle temps low but disable Turbo to avoid boosting single cores), Max core voltage now never even exceeds 59°C while stressed. Cinebench scores for 4.6GHz is 1056 tested with HT, of course, and 1017 at 4.2GHz. Motherboard is Asus P6TD Deluxe, but cross-flashed with a Asus P6T WS bios for the high TDP mode option. Some boards downclock the Westmere at high multipliers and frequencies to keep it in the 95W envelope in overclocking scenarios.

I'm most probably forgetting something but that's just off the top of my head. Take care of your chip!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 3, 2018)

RichKnecht said:


> Looks like the best I can get for a 24/7 stable OC on my x5675 is 4.6 (23x200) @ 1.40V. Not too bad I guess.


Holy crap! "Not too bad" is bit of an understatement. That's an excellent OC.


----------



## Overproof (Feb 1, 2019)

KoperaN said:


> Hello this is my first time OCing a CPU, did some research and got it to 4.2Ghz... seems stable did run PRIME95 and played games for couple of hrs and no BSOD. Temps are pretty good around 40c Idle and low 70s at 100%.
> I was just wondering if everything looks okay? or should i try some other values? Any suggestions on getting it higher would be great
> 
> Thank You!!!
> ...



Copied your settings exactly (kept speedstep though) & it works like a charm, thanks for posting.


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 2, 2019)

Overproof said:


> Copied your settings exactly (kept speedstep though) & it works like a charm, thanks for posting.



Every chip is different... you should find the optimal clocks for yours.



Fidus Achates said:


> First of all, the Xeon X5675 is NOT a X58 130W Bloomfield, which features a 45nm architecture, but a 95W 32nm Westmere EP chip, although still adopting (and therefore being so popular recently for) the X58 socket. A simple Intel ARC check points that out, as well as the answers to most other questions asked here - VIDrange (0.750V-1.350V), Tcase (81.3°C), etc. Tjmax is not mentioned, but I own the chip and HWiNFO shows 96°C as the maximum allowed core temperature and I tend to trust that from experience.



Both Bloomfield and Westmere begin to throw errors in 80c and above (core temp).



Fidus Achates said:


> First of all, I know most people overclock the chip in the 1.35 - 1.40+ range and that's fine until you realize the limitations of  most boards those X5675s are run on. They adopt the very first generation of Load-line calibration (LLC) to tackle vDroop raising BIOS voltages too much to boot the machine overclocked (No LLC = vDroop ON = High Idle Voltage and Low(er) Workload Voltage). Most X58 also only had the feature of LLC either being on or off, or maybe auto in some cases which is just Auto ON on my board. The problem with LLC ON on those boards is that under an oscilloscope those often show voltage oscillations up to 0.08V that happen in nano/microseconds and you can add that to a starting voltage of 1.40+ and start feeling a bit uncomfortable.



That's true. LLC on most X58 boards is extra .20v on maximum load. This should be taken into consideration (max 1.325v)



Fidus Achates said:


> Also, very important! :You should never run UCLK at more than 2xDRAM frequency with a 32nm Westmere chip. Your integrated memory controller (IMC) will most certainly degrade quite quickly and die.  Westmere, unlike Bloomfield allows and actually encourages UCLK at 1.5x-2x DRAM Freq to avoid IMC degradation. Most people run 1.75-1.875x without any performance drop, and you can generally run it at 2x up to 3400-3600MHz max UCLK but be conservative with QPI/Vtt voltage and never exceed 1.35V QPI at UCLK frequencies that high. Also, you'll find more luck with odd multipliers (as is the norm in the whole X58 lineup - retail or server) as they require sometimes significantly less voltage for stability than their even counterparts.



Incorrect. High voltages of QPI/VTT and DDR lead to IMC degradation. Westmere's IMC is a bit slower than Bloomfield. Some [old] RAM needs 2.1/2.2 ratio for optimal performance.



> Generally, it's a great chip! I've personally disabled HT for the latency issues it creates as I feel 6 cores do just fine with my current workload. I was running it about 3 months it at 23x200 at 1.35 Vcore and 1.30 QPI, 1600MHz DRAM (6x4GB 8-7-7-21), LLC ON, EIST ON, C1E ON, C-STATES ON, TURBO OFF (to avoid the single core 25x boost voltage requirements with C-States ON) and was generally around 28°C idle and about 68°C with IntelBurnTest, cooled by Corsair H100i v2 with couple Noctua fans added for Push-Pull (not that it matters).



C-states (C3/C6) are the biggest source of latency issues on the X58 platform. You should disable it, and keep HT on.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> Both Bloomfield and Westmere begin to throw errors in 80c and above (core temp).


True! It's best to keep those series of CPU's below 65C.


----------



## Spilly44 (May 14, 2019)

Im late to the show.I got a X5670 for £20.plugged into a Asus X58.But the fsb after 194 Mhz it stopped loaded Win10.although at that speed the memory passes memtest
and the cpu is fine.Maybe the cpu imc is at the end?I have an NVME drive in it so ill try a sata drive instead.I gotta say this 6 core xeon still performs well in 2019.
I love messing with this old stuff.
Smiffy


----------



## Tomgang (May 14, 2019)

Spilly44 said:


> Im late to the show.I got a X5670 for £20.plugged into a Asus X58.But the fsb after 194 Mhz it stopped loaded Win10.although at that speed the memory passes memtest
> and the cpu is fine.Maybe the cpu imc is at the end?I have an NVME drive in it so ill try a sata drive instead.I gotta say this 6 core xeon still performs well in 2019.
> I love messing with this old stuff.
> Smiffy



Give us some bios Settings, but for now my guess would be at BLCK 194 that the uncore or ULCK clock is to high. Try lower that first. shut be with in 3600 MHz as max and that might need some voltage increase ment on core and other settings.


----------



## freeagent (May 15, 2019)

Fidus Achates said:


> A simple Intel ARC check points that out, as well as the answers to most other questions asked here - VIDrange (0.750V-1.350V)



The VID is the voltage id range, ie stock voltage. I have never seen that kind of usage at stock, but I did see 1.215-1.25 a couple of times. If you look at the i7 counterpart, their vid range extends to 1.375. That is enough for 4300 on my x5690 E.S. I am totally ok with giving it 1.4-1.45v. At around 1.5-1.55 is when I start to get a bit nervous. 1.575 is where my chip maxes out with winter cooling. Its been running since I got it in 2010 or so, and it had a hard life until last year. They are pretty tough if you don't abuse them too much. I recently gave it the beans at 1.575v to try and keep up with trickson's ryzen in cinibench.. didn't work. That was 4800mhz. You can feed it whatever voltage you want, you just have to be able to cool it. Good luck, they are beasts!

Also quick side note, I had a 970 that did 4200 with 1.5v, 4100 1.4, and 4000 at 1.35. What a steaming pile. But to be fair, it was on a giga ud5, and it did not like the hexacore at all, it sagged in all the wrong places. Also, pretty sure it sucked on my R3F as well.


----------



## Spilly44 (May 15, 2019)

Thanks 
U clock was at 3909.have dropped it to 3714 and its now booted.Have had board to 220Mhz fsb with a i7 950,and mem is DDR3 2400.
trouble with this Xeon is all it does is DDR3 1333 so to get DDR3 1600 you have to have the fsb at 160Mhz.Any setting in bios other than 1333 will result
in no post but fsb at 160 for DDR3 1600 boots fine.Now gonna check it will continuallly reboot before taking fsb higher.Mem now at 1945 so guess that's why uclk was 3909.
Spilly

That was it.Thank you all.Now booting up at 200Mhz fsb.


----------



## Spilly44 (May 16, 2019)

Memory now running at 2200.Blimey.Not even my sandybridge would do that.
Spilly


----------



## oinkypig (May 16, 2019)

Crossflashing my p6td v1\v2 to p6t ws was a complete bust. Tdp mode never was meant for such high voltages. Intels xeons are for servers and will never be any faster than intended. As for the purpose of this thread, if it was to confuse the op, enough, disable ht and start from there.


----------



## Spilly44 (May 17, 2019)

Weird.Now booting with the uclk even higher than at it was at 194Mhz and it boots fine.Haing fun messing with this old stuff and learning a bit more as I go.
Spilly


----------



## dorsetknob (May 17, 2019)

oinkypig said:


> Intels xeons are for servers and will never be any faster than intended. As for the purpose of this thread, if it was to confuse the op, enough, disable ht and start from there.


Yeh right if in a Server Motherboard
BUT big but BUT put them in a compatible high end Enthusiast Motherboard they generally overclock by on average 50% over base Clock.


----------



## Tomgang (May 17, 2019)

Spilly44 said:


> Weird.Now booting with the uclk even higher than at it was at 194Mhz and it boots fine.Haing fun messing with this old stuff and learning a bit more as I go.
> Spilly



yeah X58 is a fun platform to overclock. its more difficult than most other systems, because you have to a just more than one setting and voltage also needs to be a justed accordingly. And if just one settings is out of its max capability or not getting enoufh voltage (just as you exsperince with the uncore/ULCK clock). The hole system will either refuse to boot or cause BSOD/freezing in windows. But when you get the hang out of it, these old chips can overclock pretty high. I have overclock I7 920 to 4.4 Ghz on a Asus rampage 2 extreme mobo and my current i7 980X to 4.75 GHz on a Asus P6X58D Premium mobo. Both air cooled and i will point out that in both overclocks, i whas not limited by either the CPU´s or mobo but by the cooling. So while my chips is not xeon but I7, xeons overclock just a good or even better.

my I7 920









I7 980X









As a side bonus. This is a I7 980X one of my friends had back in the days in a Asus Rampage 3 extreme but under a custom water loop. He manage to push he´s to 5 GHz on all cores with HT still on.


----------



## Spilly44 (May 24, 2019)

4.25Ghz on 1.275v at the mo.
Whats the top recommended voltage under water cooling?
1.4v?
Spilly


----------



## Tomgang (May 24, 2019)

Spilly44 said:


> 4.25Ghz on 1.275v at the mo.
> Whats the top recommended voltage under water cooling?
> 1.4v?
> Spilly



According to intel 1.4 volts is maximum safe for X58 chips, but i have seen dosent off people running these chips at up to 1.45 volts for years. The I7 980X i have runs 1.42 volts for 4.4 GHz and needs 1.35 volts for just 4.25 GHz. So if your cpu is 100 % stable af 4.25 at 1.275 volts , you have a pretty desent chip right there. So up to 1.4 volts you are 100 % safe what ever you cool it with air or water.

Try to keep cores at max 75 Degrees celsius at full load on CPU. You shut not let the CPU operate above 80 degrees celsius. At hot CPU will degrade faster and the hotter a CPU becomes, the more there also are for it to become unstable. So if temp starts climimg above 75 C, its time to stop and if you hit 80 C or more. You shut roll back voltage un til temp is with in 75-80 C.


----------



## Spilly44 (May 27, 2019)

Intel stress test utility ok or something more strenuous like prime 95?
sitting at 65 deg c on intel stress test.

appears I got the memory speed wrong.Now backed down to 1900Mhz.i


----------



## erdem21 (Jul 8, 2019)

evga x58 sli and x5675 4.68 ghz 1.475v stable r15 1060 point i daily using i worried about using this voltage to make long term any harm cpu

sorry bad english


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2019)

erdem21 said:


> x5675 4.68 ghz 1.475v stable


Nice! That voltage though. The one I've got runs at 1.26v. The VID spec is 1.35. Yours is not super high but seems like it's in that area where it's going to do damage long term..

BTW, welcome to the TPU Forums and the Club!


----------



## freeagent (Jul 9, 2019)

It really depends on what kind of load temps you see, some like volts some don't. For me 1.45 is ok for daily, in the winter  I would be ok with whatever as long as I can keep it cool. as soon as it starts to run away its time to back er down until you can keep your temps in check. But to me, 4.6 air-cooled in the summer, with nearly 1.5v, is a bit much. 

If you want to see how hot it will go, download linpack xtreme 1.1.1 here at TPU. You will probably end up turning it down a bit


----------



## erdem21 (Jul 9, 2019)

hello everyone 240mm liquid cooling max 70 celsius under prime95


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2019)

freeagent said:


> It really depends on what kind of load temps you see, some like volts some don't. For me 1.45 is ok for daily, in the winter  I would be ok with whatever as long as I can keep it cool. as soon as it starts to run away its time to back er down until you can keep your temps in check. But to me, 4.6 air-cooled in the summer, with nearly 1.5v, is a bit much.


What concerns me most about overvolting is electron migation(circuit path degradation) over time.



erdem21 said:


> hello everyone 240mm liquid cooling max 70 celsius under prime95


That seems ok.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 9, 2019)

Indeed, I wrongly assumed this wouldn't be permanent. Its ok from time to time, but I wouldn't want to hurt any of my CPU's. I run my x5690 at stock these days, but it spent most of its life at around 1.4v +-.15v. Just last winter I gave her closer to 1.6v for 4800mhz trying to keep up with Tricksons Ryzen in R15. 

Didn't help


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2019)

freeagent said:


> but it spent most of its life at around 1.4v +-.15v.


Given that the VID spec is 1.35, I don't think that 1.4 or 1.415 would do much harm, but once you get to 1.425 and above it will start to do damage. Was going to link to a paper I read about it but can't find the page.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 9, 2019)

I think 1.45v would be ok if you can cool it. I also think its ok to run a vtt of 1.4v.. That was a constant for me, mainly running my ram at 800 6-6-6-20 1T with a high qpi/uncore, and it ran like that for years.


----------



## erdem21 (Jul 16, 2019)

i change voltage settings without vdrop and now 1.41v 4.6 ghz


----------



## Spilly44 (Aug 7, 2019)

Are all these 6 core xeons locked to 1333mhz memory speeds?the only way I can get 1600 is to raise fsb to 160Mhz and 186 Mhz for 1866.
however at 225mhz fsb and above things are mis behaving so maybe have reached max fsb the board can do.
That was tried using DDR3 2400 and 2666
Smiffy


----------

